# Is this what I think it is?



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

My buddy and I got this today. At first I didn't really pay much attention to it but in different light, things changed. After looking at some details...I think this is a black mallard X....am I right?

You can;t see it real well in the picture, but green strip on head, yellow beak...


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like a drake that's not fully colored yet to me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## integritybob (Mar 10, 2009)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Looks like a drake that's not fully colored yet to me.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Agree


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

This is what has me thinking


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Your bird doesn't look anything like the mount.

100% juvie drake mallard.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Plain ole young drake
grill em up


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd call it a drake mallard. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Zen3722 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yup

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

Those young Drakes are tough to kill.:lol:


----------



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

Drake mallard juvie. If you look at the breast area of your bird, it has already turned very light colored, where the hybrid mount still has the darker breast area of a black duck.


----------



## TheWrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Check the tail feathers looks like an immature drake to me though.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

as explained to me by dnr if there is any sign of 2 species in it you can pick what you want it to be. To me looks like a mallard but has the bill of a black


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

goosehunter31 said:


> as explained to me by dnr if there is any sign of 2 species in it you can pick what you want it to be. To me looks like a mallard but has the bill of a black


That is kind of funny. So essentially it can be anything with wings and a beak, lol. I'll call it a turkey!:lol:


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Id call it a immature drake also. But what would set it apart from being a hybrid? Ive seen blacks with a hint of mallard in them, but nothing like the mount.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

not sure who you spoke with.... it is a drake mallard... a young one at that... there is no two signs.... sorry but this one is an easy call...


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

You could always cut the bill off and send it into the MDNR for a cementum test to be certain.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Not even close. You shot a immature drake mallard.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rajah (Oct 25, 2010)

Definitly young drake mallard.. no doubt.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Juvie mallard drake...same dude that was going on a rant this past weekend about people not being able to I'd birds.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Juvie mallard drake...same dude that was going on a rant this past weekend about people not being able to I'd birds.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Too funny


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

It's gonna be a good day tater!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

Young Drake mally!


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Alright heres a similar duck I shot friday morning. Called it a black duck when I shot, picked it up and it looked like an immature drake until I got it back to the blind and could inspect it further. This thing is BIG, it has a VERY dark chest. I showed it to another student up here who knows more about ducks than me and is studying them and he agrees with me that this has a hint of black duck in it. Pictures shown are with it next to a drake mallard we shot that same morning.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Size, color, dark line across the eyes
That's a cross


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks more like a black than the op's.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Divers Down said:


> Size, color, dark line across the eyes
> That's a cross


White on the speculum says some mallard genetics too.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

KLR said:


> White on the speculum says some mallard genetics too.


Also has green in the head and butt.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

KLR said:


> White on the speculum says some mallard genetics too.


Wow,,, tough crowd when ya get banned for postin' this ^^^ ...:lol:

Hopefully just a 10-day misconduct.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> Wow,,, tough crowd when ya get banned for postin' this ^^^ ...:lol:
> 
> Hopefully just a 10-day misconduct.


Hopefully it wasnt for posting that.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, with this racially charged issue its not surprising.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

KLR said:


> Well, with this racially charged issue its not surprising.


:lol: This is the best we got to discuss.


----------

